# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  How much do you bench? (Thread)

## Maverick_J8

I'm hoping we can move on from referencing this type of question from the typical incompetent newbie trainer stereotype, seeing as this is in the powerlifting forum. 

You see these type of threads all over the internet in forums, especially powerlifting sub-forums, but cannot find one on here. 

Not so everyone can brag and bullshit and inflate some ego, but so we (especially I) know who are the strong guys so we can possibly get advice and learn from them. 

Bench is something I'm really training for at the moment. Over the long term I would like to reach 400lbs - hopefully without putting on another 20lbs first. 
So, "how much do you bench"?

----------


## BgMc31

525, Raw. 575 single ply shirt. The 575 was at 275lbs. The 525 Raw was at 313lbs.

----------


## Noles12

was working my way up to 455 but got set back. Im at about 425 right now

----------


## 9za4ck4

weight was 187 bench was 415 raw(that was my peak)

----------


## quarry206

best ratio was 475lbs at a body weight of 198. . most was 495lbs at a BW of 227 

right now I'm slowly working back from a bad shoulder injury i suffered in Iraq. but I'm pretty sure I could get those numbers again in another month.

----------


## songdog

Man you guys suck.I aint even going to put my #s up there.Beacuse they suck.Thats some impressive benchin guys keep up the good work.

----------


## Maverick_J8

Impressive numbers. 

I will never bench 500lbs, nor do I intend do. I plan to stay under 200lbs if possible. 210 maximum. 

How long did it take to achieve some of these current maxes - months, years - and what type of training (whether programs or principles) have you found to work best?

EDIT: Then again, I used to say that about my weight at 180lbs. I don't want to be 200lbs. And right now I'm 200lbs. I also never used to aim higher than 315 on the bench; now I'm aiming at 405. I guess this is one of the biggest enjoyments of training for me; always finding your limits and pushing them further and further.

----------


## songdog

The sky the limit bro.I tore my rotorcuff and shreed my bicep tendon.Workin back slow.But at 52 I dont have a overdrive any more :Smilie:

----------


## BgMc31

> Impressive numbers. 
> 
> I will never bench 500lbs, nor do I intend do. I plan to stay under 200lbs if possible. 210 maximum. 
> 
> How long did it take to achieve some of these current maxes - months, years - and what type of training (whether programs or principles) have you found to work best?
> 
> EDIT: Then again, I used to say that about my weight at 180lbs. I don't want to be 200lbs. And right now I'm 200lbs. I also never used to aim higher than 315 on the bench; now I'm aiming at 405. I guess this is one of the biggest enjoyments of training for me; always finding your limits and pushing them further and further.


When I graduated high school I benched 385 at 217. When I reported to college for freshman/JC transfer football camp, I benched 405 at 227. I was 17 at the time. While playing football in college, we never focused on bench for max, our strength and conditioning coach was more into the olympic lifts. I did my a powerlifting meet before reporting to my first pro team and I benched 465 raw at 258lbs, that was 4yrs after benching 405. I was 22-23 at the time. While playing pro ball I didn't bench much, but at 27 I benched 505, at 30 I benched 525 and the 575 in a shirt. I'm 38 now, and I haven't progressed since (torn rotator cuff and various other shoulder injuries), but I bench 500+ on a weekly basis. I'm doing a raw comp in April and my plan is to bench 630 raw. So I guess 20yrs took me to bench as much as I do now. But I'm not really built for benching. I have extremely long arms (84" wingspan). But no excuses. The goal is 650 by 40...raw.

----------


## dec11

my bench was what let me down in competition, it's shit, 170kg in a single ply shirt. long arms and just could never get it going at all no matter what i did and now that my rotators have given me a kick up the arse, im done benching for good. im more of a dlift and squat man lol

----------


## songdog

Not ment for benching? Hell guy for your so called short comings.I would be thankful.You got some good #s

----------


## Little76

Some very good numbers!
Seeing as this is the PL section, all benches are paused? 
Im 6t and 176lb, not exactly built for PL yet, especially bench  :Stick Out Tongue: . 
That said, my best comp bench is 265, squat 363, dead 484. 

This year I plan to get myself up to around 210lbs, then look at doing my first cycle. 
My goals for this year are 400/300/550.

----------


## BgMc31

Songdog, thanks brotha!!! I'm not complaining, I'm just jealous of those short armed bastards who's range of motion is like 4-6 inches! HAHAHAHAHAHA!! Like Dec, I'm more of a squat and deadlift guy. I'm built for the deadlift (plan on pulling 800 in april) and because I've had knee problems because of football, I'm hell bent on showing people you can squat super heavy again even after several knee surgeries (I plan on squatting 750+) in April.

Yeah Sticky, all benches are paused.

----------


## dec11

> Some very good numbers!
> Seeing as this is the PL section, *all benches are paused*? 
> Im 6t and 176lb, not exactly built for PL yet, especially bench . 
> That said, my best comp bench is 265, squat 363, dead 484. 
> 
> This year I plan to get myself up to around 210lbs, then look at doing my first cycle. 
> My goals for this year are 400/300/550.


yep, competition style and natty. i could bounce 180kg but thats kinda pointless lol

----------


## dec11

> Some very good numbers!
> Seeing as this is the PL section, all benches are paused? 
> Im 6t and 176lb, not exactly built for PL yet, especially bench . 
> That said, my best comp bench is 265, squat 363, dead 484. 
> 
> This year I plan to get myself up to around 210lbs, then look at doing my first cycle. 
> My goals for this year are 400/300/550.


have you an injury with your squat? most would tend to be similar weight to dlift

----------


## dec11

> Songdog, thanks brotha!!! I'm not complaining, I'm just jealous of those short armed bastards who's range of motion is like 4-6 inches! HAHAHAHAHAHA!! Like Dec, I'm more of a squat and deadlift guy. I'm built for the deadlift (plan on pulling 800 in april) and because I've had knee problems because of football, I'm hell bent on showing people you can squat super heavy again even *after several knee surgeries* (I plan on squatting 750+) in April.
> 
> Yeah Sticky, all benches are paused.


go for it! i had my knee cap torn completely out as a youngster and was told id need walking aids by my mid 20's, still went on to squat 260kgs, my training over the years actually helped the injury. it gets a bit creaky now though, im 36 almost but got a good run out of it lol

----------


## Little76

No, but I squat deep...... Really deep, and I lift raw of course. 
And yes, I do have an injury currently, but I got those numbers injury free. I've just started my training program to try and hit my new goals, squat is the thing I need to work hardest on.

----------


## dec11

ah yeah, if its not below paralell it aint a squat lol. if you are going like seriousily deep you could stop alittle shorter to bring the poundage up. your dlift will assist your squat also. i was lucky an exp plifter trained me from day one and he got a blank canvass to work on

----------


## BgMc31

Oh yeah!!! I've had 13 knee surgeries over the past 10-12 years. I've since squatted seven hundred and eighty pounds. But after my last surgery I've been stuck in the high 6s. I think it was a matter of training alone, I had fear of failure, but now that my sons are old and strong enough to spot, the fear is gone. 750 will fall in April and 800 will fall by years end!!!! GUARANTEED!!!!!

----------


## Maverick_J8

> Oh yeah!!! I've had 13 knee surgeries over the past 10-12 years. I've since squatted seven hundred and eighty pounds. But after my last surgery I've been stuck in the high 6s. I think it was a matter of training alone, I had fear of failure, but now that my sons are old and strong enough to spot, the fear is gone. 750 will fall in April and 800 will fall by years end!!!! GUARANTEED!!!!!


Let me guess; you're a home gym man down in the garage type? 

It's ironic, most home garage-type trainers are the ones who are lifting elite weights. Usually Americans actually, now I think about it. 

Must be the distractions in these public/commercials.

----------


## Gaspari1255

405lbs when I was at my biggest...Nothing great but not bad for 6'2" and 21 years old.

----------


## BgMc31

> Let me guess; you're a home gym man down in the garage type? 
> 
> It's ironic, most home garage-type trainers are the ones who are lifting elite weights. Usually Americans actually, now I think about it. 
> 
> Must be the distractions in these public/commercials.


You nailed it Mav!!! I stopped using commercial gyms about 8 yrs ago. Against the Mrs. Wishes, I converted our guest house into a gym, lol!! The problem with commercial gyms aren't simply the distractions, but the rules. I don't have far to run if I have to puke. I don't have to worry about being an asshole because some rookies keeps asking the same questions over and over again, I don't have to weight for some youngin curling in the squat racks to finish so I can actually SQUAT!! And last but not least, I can drop 370lbs from overhead without having any saying anything to me! LOL!!!!

----------


## dec11

> You nailed it Mav!!! I stopped using commercial gyms about 8 yrs ago. Against the Mrs. Wishes, I converted our guest house into a gym, lol!! The problem with commercial gyms aren't simply the distractions, but the rules. I don't have far to run if I have to puke. I don't have to worry about being an asshole because some rookies keeps asking the same questions over and over again, I don't have to weight for *some youngin curling in the squat racks* to finish so I can actually SQUAT!! And last but not least, I can drop 370lbs from overhead without having any saying anything to me! LOL!!!!


i cant help but point out to them that the rack aint for tht, and now please piss off. lol

----------


## dec11

> *Let me guess; you're a home gym man down in the garage type?* 
> 
> It's ironic, most home garage-type trainers are the ones who are lifting elite weights. Usually Americans actually, now I think about it. 
> 
> Must be the distractions in these public/commercials.


 yep, this is where most competitive plifters come from, i myself trained in a back street garage gym, owned by my coach, for 8yrs

----------


## JusLiftIt

Maverick j8
At 16 weighing 215 at 6'3 I benched 365 no shirt, I wasn't competeing at that time but IDK this might help... I grew up in a gym since I was 10 my dad was one of the top rated all around powerlifters in the world in 1999 between him his partner sam pectol and the late jerry capello, what they taught me was board presses and pause reps with compression training. It kept me from gaining weight a few lbs but the strength, technique and power from the bottom all the way through the finish I developed was outstanding. You might already do this but im just throwing things out there. when I was training power all the way at 22 weighing 265 at 6'4 I got 505 for doubles. From training like that. It worked for me amazing hard work but thats what makes it fun  :Wink:

----------


## 38jumper38

Man you guys rock, can't even think about 500lbs.

----------


## JusLiftIt

I cant even think of doing 500lbs with that freaking sexy ass woman in that picture you have for urself bahahahahahahahahhahahahha

----------


## BgMc31

Honestly Mav, to talk about the home gym type. I think there is a difference between us home gym types and guys who do the commercial gym thang. Most of us garage gym types aren't interested in looking good, we are more about moving massive amounts of weight. I've found that commercial gym guys like the attention when they wear tight sh*t, or tank tops. Most of us home gym or warehouse gym types are fattys to most of y'all. Plus sexy women will put a dent on any workout, so in your garage gym, you can eliminate that. Unless of course your wife comes in, in nothing but a thong and a tight tank top to give you a towel...but then you can go handle you business for about 10 mins and get back to the workout right away!! HAHAHAHAHAHAH!

Oh and by the way...most strength athletes think the bench press is the most overrated exercise in the weight room and the most impractical. Most powerlifters get their big numbers from the squat and dead, that is of course if you don't use one of these super thick, elastic rebound shirts...LOL!!!!!

----------


## Maverick_J8

> Maverick j8
> At 16 weighing 215 at 6'3 I benched 365 no shirt, I wasn't competeing at that time but IDK this might help... I grew up in a gym since I was 10 my dad was one of the top rated all around powerlifters in the world in 1999 between him his partner sam pectol and the late jerry capello, *what they taught me was board presses and pause reps with compression training.* It kept me from gaining weight a few lbs but the strength, technique and power from the bottom all the way through the finish I developed was outstanding. You might already do this but im just throwing things out there. when I was training power all the way at 22 weighing 265 at 6'4 I got 505 for doubles. From training like that. It worked for me amazing hard work but thats what makes it fun


This was going to be a question of mine shortly; which movement has been the most effective for increasing your overall max? 

Would you mind elaborating on the 'with compression training' part? And pause reps - we're referring to regular bench, whether close or reg grip, with a pause at the bottom on the chest, for say a second, then ascend as normal? I haven't tried these. 

Tried off the rack presses this evening after my ME close-grip. Press off the pins style, for a few sets. Pins set at 7 inch above chest... managed 340. Clearly my very bottom off the chest strength is a weakness.

For the big benchers (kind of connected to the first question); if you were to select four ME movements (we're talking Westside type terminology here I'm afraid) to rotate for 6 month, with the aim in obviously increasing your 1rm max, what would they be? i.e. close-grip, pin presses, incline, decline, board press, floor press, dumbbells for reps, etc etc.

----------


## Maverick_J8

> Honestly Mav, to talk about the home gym type. I think there is a difference between us home gym types and guys who do the commercial gym thang. Most of us garage gym types aren't interested in looking good, we are more about moving massive amounts of weight. I've found that commercial gym guys like the attention when they wear tight sh*t, or tank tops. Most of us home gym or warehouse gym types are fattys to most of y'all. Plus sexy women will put a dent on any workout, so in your garage gym, you can eliminate that. Unless of course your wife comes in, in nothing but a thong and a tight tank top to give you a towel...but then you can go handle you business for about 10 mins and get back to the workout right away!! HAHAHAHAHAHAH!
> 
> Oh and by the way...most strength athletes think the bench press is the most overrated exercise in the weight room and the most impractical. Most powerlifters get their big numbers from the squat and dead, that is of course if you don't use one of these super thick, elastic rebound shirts...LOL!!!!!


And blast music that's not N Sync, Backstreet Boys, or some reality TV singer winner. 

Unfortunately, I won't be in a position to create my own home garage type gym for a while yet, so I will need to perservere with the commercial for the time being. 
HAving said that, my gym - actually it's called a bloody 'Health Club' - has everything a powerlifter requires. Except bands, chains etc.

It has a great power rack. Full of "squat rack curlers" though haha

----------


## MACHINE5150

best i did was 405 three times when i was 215lbs 19 y.o.

now i could probably press up 380 or so.. i do 4 sets of 8 of 140kg(308lbs)

----------


## BgMc31

Board presses, floor presses, reverse band presses, band presses. I also do dumbell presses for sets of 10-12 just for pec development. But those are done on DE days. I'll throw in inclines on DE days as well, usually 3x5.

----------


## redz

Ive only managed to hit 370lbs for 2 reps. I was up there in weight though I think I was around 245lbs. God I gotta start lifting hard and heavy again.... I tried 405 one time but failed to bring the bar all the way back up but I fought pretty damn hard lol I hate that feeling of failure.

----------


## JusLiftIt

> This was going to be a question of mine shortly; which movement has been the most effective for increasing your overall max? 
> 
> Would you mind elaborating on the 'with compression training' part? And pause reps - we're referring to regular bench, whether close or reg grip, with a pause at the bottom on the chest, for say a second, then ascend as normal? I haven't tried these. 
> 
> Tried off the rack presses this evening after my ME close-grip. Press off the pins style, for a few sets. Pins set at 7 inch above chest... managed 340. Clearly my very bottom off the chest strength is a weakness.
> 
> For the big benchers (kind of connected to the first question); if you were to select four ME movements (we're talking Westside type terminology here I'm afraid) to rotate for 6 month, with the aim in obviously increasing your 1rm max, what would they be? i.e. close-grip, pin presses, incline, decline, board press, floor press, dumbbells for reps, etc etc.


With pause reps im talking a grip that allows you to keep your elbows in close so it keeps you from letting your arms chicken wing out it may be uncomfortable but when you get used to it its legit for pause reps also with my pause reps i go down controlled obviously and hold it on my chest for 3 seconds to 3.5 seconds and got for 4-6 reps. That Is the #1 strength and power builder for me. Also i tweak my board presses....I pause those to cause it enables me to build strength and power the same way for that area of movement. Now onto compression training When ever you are training to max out what we did was for example on squats if my goal max was 685lbs then I would put the bars in the cage to where I had 3 inches to go up or down with the bar I would put on 750lbs because it compresses my back and gets me used to holding a weight thats way heavier than I will be able to do, in turn when your used to holding that kinda weight other lighter weight seem like nothing cause the first thing you notice when you pick up a weight is "this b***h is light'' Or "Damn this feels heavy for some reason'' Get my drift with compression training???? you'll do the same for bench press with the compression training hold that bitch for 8 seconds let that heavy weight work ya you get used to holding a weight thats hella heavy the stuff you max for will feel like nothing it build's a great mental and confident approach...Don't forget to have the safty bars up in the cage for that and maybe even someone to help you get it up off the bars so you dont waste all ur energy trying to budge that kinda weight so you have no energy to hold it.
Another thing to rotate in would be the dbell flat bench cuz it builds stability and of course is harder than holding a bar bell cause its not one solid peice. Take those movements incorporate them into your 6 month rotation. Another thing that helps build pop in your bench are box push ups have to boxes little wider than shoulder width apart and each box be about a foot to a foot and a half tall. Start with a hand on each box do a push up then drop your hands on the floor on the inside of the boxes in a push up position when you go down explode as fast as you can so you gather enough momentum and power to land in pushup position on top of the boxes again 5 sets of 10 reps when it gets easy add wrist weight or weight on top of your back... Builds amazing speed for beching amazing pop to get that S.O.B going...

----------


## SlimJoe

Lol lucky if I can 100kg I don't train big or I'm not a body builder I just keep fit and have took steroids but am not serious into body building on a cut at the moment some eph,clen  :Smilie:

----------


## sadukar

Incline close grips for my raw bench help the most for me. Also, presses against a mini band are great. best ever was [email protected] 20 YO and natty at the time. Fat as hell though.

----------


## Maverick_J8

> I also do dumbell presses for sets of 10-12 just for pec development. But those are done on DE days. I'll throw in inclines on DE days as well, usually 3x5.


All things being equal, do you think I could effectively throw in some dumbbell presses for 3 sets on my Dynamic day? 
I haven't directly trained my chest for months now and could be an opportunity for progress. 

Or, alternatively instead, maybe interchanging every other week heavy shoulders on ME day (2 working sets for 5 reps currently - barbell or dumb press) with 3 sets of dumbbell bench press? I believe the dumb bench press still works the shoulders; much more than regular barbell.

----------


## Maverick_J8

> With pause reps im talking a grip that allows you to keep your elbows in close so it keeps you from letting your arms chicken wing out it may be uncomfortable but when you get used to it its legit for pause reps also with my pause reps i go down controlled obviously and hold it on my chest for 3 seconds to 3.5 seconds and got for 4-6 reps. That Is the #1 strength and power builder for me. Also i tweak my board presses....I pause those to cause it enables me to build strength and power the same way for that area of movement. Now onto compression training When ever you are training to max out what we did was for example on squats if my goal max was 685lbs then I would put the bars in the cage to where I had 3 inches to go up or down with the bar I would put on 750lbs because it compresses my back and gets me used to holding a weight thats way heavier than I will be able to do, in turn when your used to holding that kinda weight other lighter weight seem like nothing cause the first thing you notice when you pick up a weight is "this b***h is light'' Or "Damn this feels heavy for some reason'' Get my drift with compression training???? you'll do the same for bench press with the compression training hold that bitch for 8 seconds let that heavy weight work ya you get used to holding a weight thats hella heavy the stuff you max for will feel like nothing it build's a great mental and confident approach...Don't forget to have the safty bars up in the cage for that and maybe even someone to help you get it up off the bars so you dont waste all ur energy trying to budge that kinda weight so you have no energy to hold it.
> Another thing to rotate in would be the dbell flat bench cuz it builds stability and of course is harder than holding a bar bell cause its not one solid peice. Take those movements incorporate them into your 6 month rotation. Another thing that helps build pop in your bench are box push ups have to boxes little wider than shoulder width apart and each box be about a foot to a foot and a half tall. Start with a hand on each box do a push up then drop your hands on the floor on the inside of the boxes in a push up position when you go down explode as fast as you can so you gather enough momentum and power to land in pushup position on top of the boxes again 5 sets of 10 reps when it gets easy add wrist weight or weight on top of your back... Builds amazing speed for beching amazing pop to get that S.O.B going...


Many thanks for the clarification and info.

----------


## BgMc31

Since I train strongman, here's what my split looks like:

On my ME bench days I either do board presses or floor presses using the set/rep range of 5,3,2,1,1,1

Then I do DE overhead presses usually 6x3 with either an axel, regular bar, or log, using bands and or chains.

My accessory lifts are usually db shoulder presses 3x8, then lockouts 3x8, and dips 2xfailure with weights chains.

Then I switch it up the next week. By this I mean I switch from ME bench to ME overhead and then do DE bench which is usually 6x3 with 70% of bench max using chains and/or bands.

accessory lifts are either db bench 3x8 or incline 3x8. Then some tricep work which is usually what I said above.

----------


## JusLiftIt

> since i train strongman, here's what my split looks like:
> 
> On my me bench days i either do board presses or floor presses using the set/rep range of 5,3,2,1,1,1
> 
> then i do de overhead presses usually 6x3 with either an axel, regular bar, or log, using bands and or chains.
> 
> My accessory lifts are usually db shoulder presses 3x8, then lockouts 3x8, and dips 2xfailure with weights chains.
> 
> Then i switch it up the next week. By this i mean i switch from me bench to me overhead and then do de bench which is usually 6x3 with 70% of bench max using chains and/or bands.
> ...




axel>>>>logg>>>>>>>chains=

me liken alot!

----------


## zabster151

currently 185lb benching 400

----------


## karate-bjj

when I was 16 I did 225lbs now at 38 i barely make 210lbs...

but I'm aiming for 260lbs before I'm 40  :Smilie: 

Im only 188lbs and 6'2"

----------


## BgMc31

> currently 185lb benching 400


All from your mom's basement? LOL!!!!! Is there some conspiracy that enables you to bench so much at such a light weight?

----------


## zabster151

> All from your mom's basement? LOL!!!!! Is there some conspiracy that enables you to bench so much at such a light weight?


hey now, lol no conspiracy here 

i knew you were going to say something lol all good

----------


## Maverick_J8

> hey now, lol no conspiracy here 
> 
> i knew you were going to say something lol all good


Drug history; training style; diet regime; sleep patterns; mother/father genetics; please provide precise details. 

 :Wink/Grin: 

What training principles do you follow?

----------


## fishizzle0927

budy of mine is 190 and said he pushes 380. now ive trained with him before and wasnt impressed. so he tells me this and i call b.s. and ask around. he has a bunch of cronnies that worship him to vouch for his statment. he wont come to our gym to pump just his cronnies garage gym. so i ask him what "vitamins" he on and he says none and i know he cycled before cause i helped him out........

my question: is it possible to bench twice your bodyweight raw and clean?

----------


## Little76

Yeah for sure. I train with 2 guys that bench 2 x BW raw, they are equipt lifters though..... They are clean at the moment, but I don't know if any of them have cycled before.

----------


## MACHINE5150

> budy of mine is 190 and said he pushes 380. now ive trained with him before and wasnt impressed. so he tells me this and i call b.s. and ask around. he has a bunch of cronnies that worship him to vouch for his statment. he wont come to our gym to pump just his cronnies garage gym. so i ask him what "vitamins" he on and he says none and i know he cycled before cause i helped him out........
> 
> my question: is it possible to bench twice your bodyweight raw and clean?


yeah.. i benched 405 3x which is 441 on the 1rm calculator when i weighed 215.. that was on juice

i did 365 4 times naturally which is 408 on the 1rm when i weighed 200lbs.. i did it using this program where you do bench 2 times a week and do reps like 6,6,4,4 one day and 3,3,neg,neg, the next.. with negs you would put more weight that you can do with a 1rm and lower it as slow as you can with spot there just to make sure you don't drop it.. put 50lbs on my bench in ten weeks.. did it again about a month or two after and put another 30lbs on my bench.. it was more complicated then what i said above but that is the jist of it.. Negatives will blow your 1rm through the roof.. to bad i work out alone, would love to run it again.

----------


## Maverick_J8

> yeah.. i benched 405 3x which is 441 on the 1rm calculator when i weighed 215.. that was on juice
> 
> i did 365 4 times naturally which is 408 on the 1rm when i weighed 200lbs.. i did it using this program where you do bench 2 times a week and do reps like 6,6,4,4 one day and 3,3,neg,neg, the next.. with negs you would put more weight that you can do with a 1rm and lower it as slow as you can with spot there just to make sure you don't drop it.. put 50lbs on my bench in ten weeks.. did it again about a month or two after and put another 30lbs on my bench.. it was more complicated then what i said above but that is the jist of it.. Negatives will blow your 1rm through the roof.. to bad i work out alone, would love to run it again.


It wasn't 'Critical Bench Program'? 

I enjoy negatives in the power cage with pins. Don't need a spot that way.

----------


## MACHINE5150

no.. not critical bench.. here is the program.. and this one is free:

explanation of the program here:
http://www.weightrainer.net/spreadsheets/add50.html

charts and numbers here:
http://www.weightrainer.net/spreadsheets/mm2kadd50.html

now i am sure yo can do DB bench and all that too if you want since there is only three workouts a day on this routine

----------


## zabster151

> Drug history; training style; diet regime; sleep patterns; mother/father genetics; please provide precise details. eat lots but its clean, training i have posted my routine in other areas but manly workout mon tue "wedoff" thur fri weekends off. lots of sleep, and im 100% italiano my mom side from north Italy, father from Sicily 
> i work out half power lifting half stamina training mostly negative work best for any lift i want to incess
> 
> 
> What training principles do you follow?



eat lots but its clean, training i have posted my routine in other areas but manly workout mon tue "wedoff" thur fri weekends off. lots of sleep, and im 100% italiano my mom side from north Italy, father from Sicily 
i work out half power lifting half stamina training mostly negative work best for any lift i want to incess
'
drugs used manly deca test d-bal some win at talil end of cyc "cant wait to try my anadrol " o yea weed and beer & ltl blow :7up:  .. you know to keep me sane

----------


## Maverick_J8

> eat lots but its clean, training i have posted my routine in other areas but manly workout mon tue "wedoff" thur fri weekends off. lots of sleep, and im 100% italiano my mom side from north Italy, father from Sicily 
> i work out half power lifting half stamina training mostly negative work best for any lift i want to incess


Haha, I was just joking. But kudo for the details.

----------


## Maverick_J8

> no.. not critical bench.. here is the program.. and this one is free:
> 
> explanation of the program here:
> http://www.weightrainer.net/spreadsheets/add50.html
> 
> charts and numbers here:
> http://www.weightrainer.net/spreadsheets/mm2kadd50.html
> 
> now i am sure yo can do DB bench and all that too if you want since there is only three workouts a day on this routine


I will check this out - thanks.

----------


## workoutman

these are all raw no wraps no belts no shirts nothing but me and no supplemts 
405 bench
505 squat 
600 deadlift 
body weight 230
ht 5'10 long arms for benching though

----------


## Bigd89

Not even going to post my numbers..

----------


## quarry206

a lot of people are shy about posting thier numbers, but the truth is so many train just to stay in shape and/or to get bigger and for the most part thats not what makes your numbers grow.

if you want to get stronger you actually have to lift for strength, and its different than body building or general health.

----------


## BgMc31

I wholeheartedly agree with you Quarry (plus the bench press is the most overrated exercise in the weightroom, IMO). I also think a lot of people are looking for a magic routine to make their numbers grow. Being 37 and in the powerlifting game since 15, I've tried just about every routine out there, including being on AAS and off. And from what I've found, there is no perfect routine. I switch routines 2-3 times a year and they are all personal variations of popular routines, but they are tailored to what feels good to me. A lot of routines don't take into consideration real life outside influences. They are way too regimented and structured. Some call for sets of 90% of your max, but the fact remains it doesn't take into account that I may have had a hard day at work, hard day with the kids or wife, and just didn't enough sleep at night. So because I did more harm than good with those structured routines, I lift for how I feel. Sometimes I feel like going stupid heavy, sometimes I just feel like doing some high rep bodybuilder type stuff. But because I lift like this, I'm almost as strong as I ever have been and I haven't touched AAS in years.

----------


## dmk327

250 lol and I have every excuse for why I am only benching 250.... And I want to be a powerlifter......hahahahaha
Deadlift 545 and squat 495 though... Weak....Worthless....

----------


## BgMc31

^^^Gotta start somewhere brotha!

----------


## dmk327

Any advice

----------


## Maverick_J8

> Deadlift 545 and squat 495 though... Weak....Worthless....


Great numbers.

----------


## dmk327

i hit paralell in my squats but hit that make with really wide stance and engage my back a bit like a powerlifter

----------


## BgMc31

> Any advice


Learn the lifts...technique, technique, technique!! Don't fall for the latest and greatest gimmicks. Core strength is essential. I don't know how you're built, and if you lift raw or geared. But if you're a raw lifter like me, remember your big numbers come from the squat and dead so leave the ego at home and get those lifts up.

----------


## dmk327

I'm 6'0" long arms and kinda long legs but not too long

----------


## jcp2

around 450 at 6'3 260 no shirt no drugs. I can't remember exactly what i hit in the gym, it was not 455 though. A goal was 500 raw, i may work on it now as i dont think i will put a shirt a back on. I build a gym in the basement of my office. For the guys who wear shirts, especially the lanky ones like myself, your raw yo yos so much becaue you never really get a long enough time to work it. My raw strength would plummet when i started training in a shirt, and i suck at it, lol.

----------


## muscle_nerd

lol, nowhere near the numbers some of you guys have...

----------


## Justsayno

I just started lifting again but 3 years ago after 12 months of training (bench was my best lift)
I was doing 3x5's at 335 (I never maxed out, usually worked out alone) and I weighed 175 pounds.

----------


## BgMc31

............was going to say something about the above post, but I won't. 

I will say this. This is the powerlifting section. So if your benches aren't done in the following manner, it doesn't count here (may count in the bodybuilding world, though):

1. All the way down - no knock on a bodybuilder bench in which you go half way down and back up
2. Paused at the bottom - ie no bouncing and no "all you" spots.
3. Not done on a machine of any type - ie no smith machine, no hammer strength, etc.

Thanks.

----------


## bruary17

I put up 295 when I was at a body weight of 175. natty obv. I'm also 6'1

----------


## Justsayno

> ............was going to say something about the above post, but I won't. 
> 
> I will say this. This is the powerlifting section. So if your benches aren't done in the following manner, it doesn't count here (may count in the bodybuilding world, though):
> 
> 1. All the way down - no knock on a bodybuilder bench in which you go half way down and back up
> 2. Paused at the bottom - ie no bouncing and no "all you" spots.
> 3. Not done on a machine of any type - ie no smith machine, no hammer strength, etc.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm assuming you don't beleive me or think I was doing half-reps, to be honest my chest gets strong really fast, all my other lifts are garbage, I was squatting a little over bodyweight at the time. But it's ok it's the internet and I know most people are full of it because no one at my gym could bench anywhere near what I could and everyone on here claims big numbers.

----------


## BgMc31

Most of the guys on here, Justsayno, have already established their credibility. So with that said, there is a stronger chance of belief. You're a completely new member claiming outrages numbers. 335, raw, for 5 reps for multiple sets at 175lbs is WORLD CLASS! That puts your max at probably around the 370-380. Which means, with a pause, would put you in the top 10 of many powerlifting orgs. I didn't say you didn't do it, I just have a hard time believing it. Sorry! And being around powerlifting and being a powerlifter for over 20yrs, I've seen some freaks and if what you say is true, you are a freak.

----------


## Bigd89

Bgmc31...im 6'2 210..how much weight would I need to bench in order to impress you?(no homo)

----------


## BgMc31

> Bgmc31...im 6'2 210..how much weight would I need to bench in order to impress you?(no homo)


It's not about impressing me, its about not inflating numbers. Why do people keep posting their heights? That is why this is in the powerlifting section. Height doesn't matter and in a powerlifting comp, you can't make an excuse that you were beat in a certain weight class because you were taller than someone else or the guy had shorter arms. So whether you're 6'2 or 5'2 its of no consequence to me as a powerlifter. I've been totally destroyed in the bench press in many contest because I'm 6'4 with an 84" wingspan, but I can use that as an excuse. 

But back to your question, an impressive raw bench for someone at 210lbs would be in the low 400s.

----------


## Bigd89

> It's not about impressing me, its about not inflating numbers. Why do people keep posting their heights? That is why this is in the powerlifting section. Height doesn't matter and in a powerlifting comp, you can't make an excuse that you were beat in a certain weight class because you were taller than someone else or the guy had shorter arms. So whether you're 6'2 or 5'2 its of no consequence to me as a powerlifter. I've been totally destroyed in the bench press in many contest because I'm 6'4 with an 84" wingspan, but I can use that as an excuse. 
> 
> But back to your question, an impressive raw bench for someone at 210lbs would be in the low 400s.


Lol im not butting in to you and justsayno conversation. You say your a powerlifter, im just curious to see what number would impress you as a powerlifter...that's all. Oh, and uh..I didn't think the height really matters I just figured you wanted to know lol

----------


## Justsayno

> Most of the guys on here, Justsayno, have already established their credibility. So with that said, there is a stronger chance of belief. You're a completely new member claiming outrages numbers. 335, raw, for 5 reps for multiple sets at 175lbs is WORLD CLASS! That puts your max at probably around the 370-380. Which means, with a pause, would put you in the top 10 of many powerlifting orgs. I didn't say you didn't do it, I just have a hard time believing it. Sorry! And being around powerlifting and being a powerlifter for over 20yrs, I've seen some freaks and if what you say is true, you are a freak.


Well a note about me, I know this sounds stupid but the ORM calculators are completely inaccurate for me. Anytime I max on a lift its just BARELY over what I do reps/sets. I don't know why that is but when I was doing sets of bench at 295 (5 reps) I tried to max 315 and got stuck halfway up. I was able to add the little 2.5's almost every week and just consistently go up, none of my other lifts were like that. About pausing I have no idea, I don't bounce it off my chest but I kinda of bounced it off my shoulderblade inflexibility, I'm not sure if that makes sense. If I come down with good momentum it comes up fast, it feels like a bounce. If that truely is a good weight maybe I should considering competeing when I get strong again.

----------


## Justsayno

> Lol im not butting in to you and justsayno conversation. You say your a powerlifter, im just curious to see what number would impress you as a powerlifter...that's all. Oh, and uh..I didn't think the height really matters I just figured you wanted to know lol


I guess I'm basing this off a pretty small sample but my friend I used to lift with is 6'4" with really long arms and he couldn't bench for shit, it seems like the weight would have more leverage on your body if your arms were longer (making it more difficult) I'm basing this purely off speculation though I don't know anything about powerlifting

----------


## BgMc31

> Lol im not butting in to you and justsayno conversation. You say your a powerlifter, im just curious to see what number would impress you as a powerlifter...that's all. Oh, and uh..I didn't think the height really matters I just figured you wanted to know lol


*Like I said above, at 210lbs low 400s would be impressive to me. Anything above 2x bodyweight is very impressive at any weight.*




> I guess I'm basing this off a pretty small sample but my friend I used to lift with is 6'4" with really long arms and he couldn't bench for shit, it seems like the weight would have more leverage on your body if your arms were longer (making it more difficult) I'm basing this purely off speculation though I don't know anything about powerlifting


*Long arms makes a huge difference in benching. Like I said, I'm 6'4 with an 84" wingspan. That's 7'! LOL!! My bench pales in comparison to the guys I compete against. I usually compete in the 308lb class or the Super Hvy which is, obviously 308+. Most guys at the elite level or benching in the mid 600's raw, but most are only 5'10-6'. Much shorter arms. So they smoke me in the bench, but most can't deadlift for shit because of their leverages, that's my forte is the deadlift.*

----------


## Justsayno

Yeah I figured that was the case I've never seen a tall guy bench anything respectable, but my friend was an awesome deadlifter/squatter. On a side note, not to derail this conversation but I just uploaded some of my climbing pictures to my profile how do I make one of them my avatar I didn't see a button for it anywhere

----------


## oldschoolfitness

my numbers are not that great but they were goals i set and hit so here goes:
2003 bw: 240
ht: 6'3
bench: 350 ( 5 reps) never did a one rep max wish i would have
currently after a broke back and dislocated vertb. (happened in 05) i am back up to 315 for 5 reps and getting stronger.

----------


## BgMc31

> *Yeah I figured that was the case I've never seen a tall guy bench anything respectable*, but my friend was an awesome deadlifter/squatter. On a side note, not to derail this conversation but I just uploaded some of my climbing pictures to my profile how do I make one of them my avatar I didn't see a button for it anywhere


I wouldn't say my 575 (single ply shirt) and 525 raw bench aren't respectable, but hey, whatever! LOL!!!

----------


## Justsayno

> I wouldn't say my 575 (single ply shirt) and 525 raw bench aren't respectable, but hey, whatever! LOL!!!


Haha jesus, yeah I think that more than qualifies.... I'd love to go to a powerlifting gym sometime and see some people lifting heavy weight, every gym I ever go to I'm the only one not on some stupid machine looking around or doing curls in the mirror

----------


## BgMc31

> Haha jesus, yeah I think that more than qualifies.... I'd love to go to a powerlifting gym sometime and see some people lifting heavy weight, every gym I ever go to I'm the only one not on some stupid machine looking around or doing curls in the mirror


Go to powerliftingwatch.com they have listings of hardcore gyms all over the world. Check them out to see if there is one in your area.

----------


## scotty51312

Louie Simmons of Westside Barbell, arguably the hardest of hardcore powerlifting gyms in the did a seminar out here in Cincinnati recently outlining some of the training techniques at his invitation only gym. The bench press and squat and deadlift routines were all based around sets of two reps, sometimes with as much as 12-15 sets, with no more than 30 seconds rest between each. Tried his routine for squats and deads 2 days later i called off work cause it took me 30 minutes just to get my clothes on. He alternates between that and doing sets of more reps less weight but as fast as possible. I'm not a powerlifter, and probably never will compete but if there were one persons method i were going to follow it would be Louie's for increasing 1RM. 

No disrespect to any other power lifting guru's intended  :Big Grin:

----------


## Justsayno

> Go to powerliftingwatch.com they have listings of hardcore gyms all over the world. Check them out to see if there is one in your area.


Sweet thanks man, I'm in Delaware for the next 6 weeks, but I'm moving back to Salt Lake and theres a powerlifting gym right by my house. I had never even heard of the place. I'm gonna lift on my own for another few months untill I get reasonably strong again then I'd like to check those guys out. I bet I could get really good on the bench with some proper coaching, Im stoked.

----------


## BG

Lol a lot of guys HAD good bench presses at one time.

----------


## Maverick_J8

> The bench press and squat and deadlift routines were all based around sets of two reps, sometimes with as much as 12-15 sets, with no more than 30 seconds rest between each. He alternates between that and doing sets of more reps less weight but as fast as possible.


Not ure if you have this correct? Both principles you quote are techincally the same - Dynamic Effort method???

----------


## cyounger100

currently 400 pounds bench but it will go up real soon as test is just now kicking in current weight 220 lbs

----------


## defiant1

posted mine on you tube like many do

as of a week ago it was 455 for 2 reps (raw) at 216LBS

i put on you tube it was 445 cause my spotter sucked and may have touched the bar-----his hands were close to it and i have to think he may have helped

my video shows him bent far over the bench and his arms limber --but still he threw my whole lift off..GRRRR

you tube (user) rs62873

i really need to bring my squat up (525) and deads at 545 currently

always raw-----

----------


## DFRELAT

I started working out at 14 years old and I remember at the time telling myself that i'd bench 500 one day. Well it took me 10 years of training to do it, finally did it at 24,all raw of course, was about 290lbs at that time. I benched twice my weight for the first time at 19 years old, was 198 and did 405, all natural never had done juice at that time. My best ever was 530 raw at 26 and at 330lbs, my friends say 545 (five and a half plates a side) but I'm an honest guy, I know the bar doesn't exactly weigh 45lbs and that not all the 45lbs plates were actually 45...so I say 530! And this was done while battling with Crohn's disease and a couple of years after many surgeries and having my entire colon removed! 

I started working out again about less then a year ago and in that time I've increased my bench by 250lbs! lol I'm currently only doing 470lbs but I was struggling with 220 on my first workout. Can't wait to get back to at least 500. And unlike 99% of all the bullshitters in here with inflated numbers, I'll post a video as soon as I do! 

I don't have a video of my max yet but in one I do 450lbs...
http://www.youtube.com/user/dfrelat

----------


## Maverick_J8

Some good info in this thread. 

Over the past couple of month, i've managed to bring my bodyweight down from 205lbs to 190lbs whilst still maintaining strength.

I've been cruising on 250/wk Test for the last 8 weeks in an attempt to omit all "variables" and solidify my strength gains; and i've been concentrating on pause benches (2-3 seconds on the chest) with great success. I've also been incorporating a failure last set, where I will do as many pause reps with 225 as I can. 

Really helped with off the chest strength, which follows all the way through. 

Going forward, I think I will stick with this lift whilst alternating every few weeks with floor presses.

----------


## BgMc31

> Some good info in this thread. 
> 
> Over the past couple of month, i've managed to bring my bodyweight down from 205lbs to 190lbs whilst still maintaining strength.
> 
> I've been cruising on 250/wk Test for the last 8 weeks in an attempt to omit all "variables" and solidify my strength gains; and i've been concentrating on pause benches (2-3 seconds on the chest) with great success. I've also been incorporating a failure last set, where I will do as many pause reps with 225 as I can. 
> 
> Really helped with off the chest strength, which follows all the way through. 
> 
> Going forward, I think I will stick with this lift whilst alternating every few weeks with floor presses.


Great move. Sounds like a real solid plan.

----------


## mrniceguy215

training for a 250 bench, at 170 lbs. natural so far.

----------

